# Newbie here



## beads (Jul 6, 2012)

Wanted to say hi and like the site already, tons of info. I'm in Frisco Tx and looking to start out so if any locals can help it would be greatly appreciated. Thinking about couple birds so my 3yr old and I can enjoy. I can't afford too much so wild birds would be great just don't know where/how to get started. Please PM or post here.
Thanks!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

beads said:


> Wanted to say hi and like the site already, tons of info. I'm in Frisco Tx and looking to start out so if any locals can help it would be greatly appreciated. Thinking about couple birds so my 3yr old and I can enjoy. I can't afford too much so wild birds would be great just don't know where/how to get started. Please PM or post here.
> Thanks!


so you would like to adopt unreleasable feral pigeons?


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Welcome to Pigeon Talk! Please take some time and look around the forum. There is info on loft design, breeds, getting started, health questions, etc. Good luck and enjoy. I think it's great that you are including your 3 year old.


----------



## beads (Jul 6, 2012)

Adoption would be great! Thanks!


----------



## beads (Jul 6, 2012)

Anyone near Frisco Tx who is looking to put some birds up for adoption? Please PM me
Thanks


----------

